# magazines



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

*what magazine to you buy/read most and why?*​
The Beef428.57%Muscle and Fitness214.29%Muscular Development321.43%Health and Strength00.00%Bodyfitness214.29%Flex214.29%other17.14%


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

just out of interest what magazines do you buy?


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

i used to buy Bodyfitness regular always and detailed profiles on women and some uk althetes but they decided to scrap the girlies it doesnt interest me as much now. I do subsribe to the beef becuase of all the coverage of uk shows and health and fitness for the same reason


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

well i`d like to jkingly say "other" and use a lurid smiley lol but i dont buy any mags of any description these days.

so i cant vote :becky:

(altho i do know my stalker is a fan of Beef magazine)


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I buy Muscular Development but get the rest free or bcos I advertise in them.

My favourite has been Fighters Only for a while, its an MMA mag with great UFC coverage and they have done a double page interview with me this month, I haven't even battered anyone in ages!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

Extreme said:


> I buy Muscular Development but get the rest free or bcos I advertise in them.
> 
> My favourite has been Fighters Only for a while, its an MMA mag with great UFC coverage and they have done a double page interview with me this month, I haven't even battered anyone in ages!


thats cool dougie, are you modeling the clothing?

xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

crazycal1 said:


> well i`d like to jkingly say "other" and use a lurid smiley lol but i dont buy any mags of any description these days.
> 
> so i cant vote :becky:
> 
> (altho i do know my stalker is a fan of Beef magazine)


you have a stalker prey tell?

x


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Miss Grice, ask nicely if you want a urine sample bcos asking if I'm modelling is blatantly just taking the p1ss!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

Extreme said:


> Miss Grice, ask nicely if you want a urine sample bcos asking if I'm modelling is blatantly just taking the p1ss!


now now, i know women who would buy magazines just to see your body making shapes on the pages

xx


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i like the BEEF now that it is not tied to CNP plus i have a column in the mag so guess i am biased....

i like MD aswell the others in my opinion are a waste


----------



## Wendy1466867972 (Aug 14, 2009)

Beef as it covers the shows.. thats regular.. others if something of interest in it.. So did you do a modelling shoot Doug!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

Wendy said:


> Beef as it covers the shows.. thats regular.. others if something of interest in it.. So did you do a modelling shoot Doug!!!


i think dougie is avoiding this question wendy!!

xx


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Wer can I buy beef?


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

I get the Beef and that it. Does anyone know if you can subscribe to it and get it set to you?


----------

